# has anyine ever tried sociotype.com to retrieve their sociotype



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I wanted to do it, but realized I couldn't possible do it without being biased towards my type since I know the purpose of each question... the last test I took there gave me LIE with ILI only on 8th place.. which is pretty weird.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ixim said:


> But it's HARDCORE! Some want a casual "tell me everything" test!


Go take socionics.com test where you click all the words that are like you and all the words that are not like you, and click ONLY the ones that correspond to 100% ENFP. The results will say something in percentages about how you "know the system." The more you know, the more Fd straight tests or any form of typing becomes.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I generally don't have the problems other people do with tests-- I usually get ILE, or ENTP as the MBTI counterpart.

In this test, I get ILE-0-- As in, no subtype, no preference. Just ILE, period. :kitteh:

I think the only other result I've ever gotten was LII, and that was with poorer tests that don't necessarily distinguish between extroversion and introversion dynamically.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I generally don't have the problems other people do with tests-- I usually get ILE, or ENTP as the MBTI counterpart.
> 
> In this test, I get ILE-0-- As in, no subtype, no preference. Just ILE, period. :kitteh:
> 
> I think the only other result I've ever gotten was LII, and that was with poorer tests that don't necessarily distinguish between extroversion and introversion dynamically.


What do you think about the people's problems with tests? Why do they have them? Or rather, why don't you have them?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ixim said:


> What do you think about the people's problems with tests? Why do they have them? Or rather, why don't you have them?


I'm not sure if I'd say it's a 'problem'. That was just the best way to describe it at the time. You'd have to ask the individual.

Generally, people's results fluctuate, seemingly based upon mood and/or uncertainty about themselves.

I have a fairly accurate understanding of myself based not only on my own view of myself, but the way others see me. A balance.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I'm not sure if I'd say it's a 'problem'. That was just the best way to describe it at the time. You'd have to ask the individual.
> 
> Generally, people's results fluctuate, seemingly based upon mood and/or uncertainty about themselves.
> 
> I have a fairly accurate understanding of myself based not only on my own view of myself, but the way others see me. A balance.


That's just it-I don't like answering in other's stead. If they want, let them speak! So I don't particularly care what others think of me-most often it's positive, but exceptions do happen. Like one creep that was so terrified of my popularity that he threatened to stab me-in college no less! Then I slapped him and he went on his way...moron.

I tend to answer how MBTI taught me-by preferences UNLESS something else is clearly instructed to be done. But it most often does come down to preferences.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Probably has to do with preference strength. I've never gotten P or Irrational, and my J/Rational is usually high. I've never gotten Extrovert, and my introversion is high. If someone has low preference strength, wording on one or more questions can cause variations in type between tests.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

I took this test like 3 months ago when I knew nothing about socionics, it was ILI-1Ni. Today it says ILI-1Te. Not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

selena87 said:


> I took this test like 3 months ago when I knew nothing about socionics, it was ILI-1Ni. Today it says ILI-1Te. Not sure how accurate it is.


It says I'm an ILI-1Ni. Does that answer your question?

I am awfully merry for an ILI.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Took the original test (I had the taken the extended one before)

SLE-2Ti

other possibilities:

LSE- 90% as likely as SLE
LIE- 89% as likely as SLE
SLI- 84% as likely as SLE


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I have tried that test before and it gave me IEI-Ni as my results.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I got SLE-1Ti, whatever that means.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Got LIE-1Te, with a 97% chance of being ILI.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Took the normal test:

ILI-1Ni

LII (INTj): 82% as likely as ILI. 
ILE (ENTp): 75% as likely as ILI. 
EII (INFj): 67% as likely as ILI.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

How accurate is this test?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kleop said:


> How accurate is this test?


Accurate by what means? The only "accuracy" would be comparison to a person's accepted type. Since socionists aren't the ones typing people, not to mention that socionists may disagree, there's no way of measuring the validity of a person's accepted type. Sociotype.com is an English originating website, not a socionics one. You can compare this situation to online MBTI tests versus being typed in MBTI by a trained professional; without knowing a person's MBTI type assigned by trained professionals, there's no real means to measure an online test's "accuracy."


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Accurate by what means? The only "accuracy" would be comparison to a person's accepted type. Since socionists aren't the ones typing people, not to mention that socionists may disagree, there's no way of measuring the validity of a person's accepted type. Sociotype.com is an English originating website, not a socionics one. You can compare this situation to online MBTI tests versus being typed in MBTI by a trained professional; without knowing a person's MBTI type assigned by trained professionals, there's no real means to measure an online test's "accuracy."


_How accurate is it when comparing the test result to the type you relate to the most?_ would be a better way to say it I guess. But you seem to imply that only trained professionals typings have any validity, or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Entropic said:


> Took the normal test:
> 
> ILI-1Ni
> 
> ...


 @Entropic I find the absence of ENTj interesting. Alot of Ti in those results.  Or just less Te maybe.

Mine usually looks something like this:

ILI-1Ni (INTp) first.

LIE (ENTj) ~95%
LII (INTj) ~65%
ILE (ENTp) ~55%

Sometimes IEI (INFp) takes the 4th spot.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

The shorter version (Original Socionics Test) gave me even more weird results.
*LII-0 (INTj)*
*Other Possible Types*


ILE (ENTp): 65% as likely as LII.
EII (INFj): 61% as likely as LII.
LIE (ENTj): 59% as likely as LII.

Something doesn't work for me on those tests. I mean, I understand that they test for rationality/irrationality with statements like preferring open schedules to structured ones, or preferring dealing with fast-changing situations to stable environments and the like, and in order to come up as SLI I should choose the former variants, but in fact that means just plain lying to myself, because I'm not like that at all. 
No wonder I end up with rational typings.

~tl;dr - continued struggle with rational/irrational dichotomy~


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kleop said:


> _How accurate is it when comparing the test result to the type you relate to the most?_ would be a better way to say it I guess. But you seem to imply that only trained professionals typings have any validity, or am I reading that wrong?


Only comparisons to typings via trained professionals can verify validity. If one types PersonX as EIE, and most socionists type the same person as EIE, then the typer has at least one verification of valid assessment. Without such a case, or multiple cases, there is no verification of validity, and the likelihood of system justification bias goes up.

To answer your italicized question, you may view the thread responses with the responders' listed types. It should be noted that knowledge of the system usually reduces any accuracy. If you know what type you identify with, accurate or not, and understand it, then you will answer a test in a way that confirms the type you identify with.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue Soul said:


> @Entropic I find the absence of ENTj interesting. Alot of Ti in those results.  Or just less Te maybe.
> 
> Mine usually looks something like this:
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I got LIE as second most option on the picture version. I got ILI-1Te or something on that version.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> The shorter version (Original Socionics Test) gave me even more weird results.
> *LII-0 (INTj)*
> *Other Possible Types*
> 
> ...


Try the first socionics.com one.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahaha. Took the test including the pictures. Asked my close friend to help me out with/discuss the questions part.

IEI-0

EII 70% as likely as IEI.
SEI 67% likely as IEI.
ILI 62% as likely as IEI.

So much irrational in there, though I am pretty certain of rational.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

zinnia said:


> Hahaha. Took the test including the pictures. Asked my close friend to help me out with/discuss the questions part.
> 
> IEI-0
> 
> ...


Could be a terminating subtype?


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Could be a terminating subtype?


Sorry, can you explain more? I don't know much about subtypes as of yet.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Your Sociotype: IEI-1Ni NiFe (INFp) 

ILI (INTp): 75% as likely as IEI. 
EIE (ENFj): 69% as likely as IEI. 
SEI (ISFp): 64% as likely as IEI. 

As always, ILI and EIE are the two next choices.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

zinnia said:


> Sorry, can you explain more? I don't know much about subtypes as of yet.


Means your subtype for IEI would be one that is one of the rational element pairs, D or N. If heavily introverted and on the low side of Irrationality, Fi/Ti would be what pushes you from moderate introversion to heavy introversion and from moderate irrationality to minor irrationality, and make you N subtype, and also possibly explain your choice of a Fi base currently. If lightly introverted and on the low side of irrationality, Fe/Te would be what pushes you from moderate introversion to light introversion and from moderate irrationality to minor irrationality, and make you D subtype. On the flip side, if measurements of preferences (and not dimensionality) are actually measurements of subtypes (just a hypothetical) and the test is testing preferences, then you could be ESI with an Initiating subtype, which would be C or H, with C being the light introversion and Ne/Se, and with H being the heavy introversion and Ni/Si.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@Blue Soul @To_august @Entropic @Zamyatin and any other Te egos.

I'm curious, does it bother your Te that the tests don't answer accurately? Shouldn't it influence your opinions considering the results are facts?



Kleop said:


> _How accurate is it when comparing the test result to the type you relate to the most?_ would be a better way to say it I guess. But you seem to imply that only trained professionals typings have any validity, or am I reading that wrong?


All typology is ultimately subjective and open to interpretation. Tests are created through subjective reasoning, and at any point that reasoning can fall short of reality.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Only comparisons to typings via trained professionals can verify validity. If one types PersonX as EIE, and most socionists type the same person as EIE, then the typer has at least one verification of valid assessment. Without such a case, or multiple cases, there is no verification of validity, and the likelihood of system justification bias goes up.
> 
> To answer your italicized question, you may view the thread responses with the responders' listed types. It should be noted that knowledge of the system usually reduces any accuracy. If you know what type you identify with, accurate or not, and understand it, then you will answer a test in a way that confirms the type you identify with.


 So what's the best way of finding out your type? Asking a socionist or doing the test before you know much about the system?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kleop said:


> So what's the best way of finding out your type? Asking a socionist or doing the test before you know much about the system?


Asking a socionist would be best, but wouldn't be practical. Not knowing the system and doing the test would be second-best.

Try http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta-1-r.html?0:::


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> @Blue Soul @To_august @Entropic @Zamyatin and any other Te egos.
> 
> I'm curious, does it bother your Te that the tests don't answer accurately? Shouldn't it influence your opinions considering the results are facts?


Yes, it does, and I wish there was a way to create an 100% accurate test.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Try the first socionics.com one.


Got the same good old LSI - Result.



Fried Eggz said:


> @_Blue Soul_ @_To_august_ @_Entropic_ @_Zamyatin_ and any other Te egos.
> 
> I'm curious, does it bother your Te that the tests don't answer accurately? Shouldn't it influence your opinions considering the results are facts?


It does bother me that facts contradict each other. Namely, test results contradict my own findings and understandings about my type. Both instances represent factual areas and I seek to eliminate this contradiction.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> Got the same good old LSI - Result.


Scoring factor is high.

For what it's worth, you seem deterministic to me.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I got *ILI-1Te*. 

SLI: 85% as likely
LII: 69% as likely
ILE: 64% as likely

This is consistent with what I usually get on socionics tests.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Yes, it does, and I wish there was a way to create an 100% accurate test.


Pee on a stick, it tells you your type. That would be fun as hell.

Also, that test where you pick qualities is quite annoying... Can see how it would be useful, but damn. How others see me and how I see myself is just too disparate for it to be useful at all.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Entropic said:


> Don't worry, I got LIE as second most option on the picture version. I got ILI-1Te or something on that version.


Ah, ok then. That's the one I've done as well (the extended version). How can it gather so much from picture preferences? Seems like a pretty big leap from excluding LIE from the list entirely.



Fried Eggz said:


> I'm curious, does it bother your Te that the tests don't answer accurately? Shouldn't it influence your opinions considering the results are facts?


Accuracy is something I think about, for sure. I don't consider results from tests as facts though, they are only flawed indicators of reality. What I usually think, even if individual tests have different flaws, is that if you take a large enough sample size of results from as many different tests as possible you can see in which direction the results are heading.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Scoring factor is high.
> 
> For what it's worth, you seem deterministic to me.


You mean Gulenko's thinking styles?

Yeah, I relate the most to Causal-Deterministic and Holographical ones. Dialectical is the most alien style and Vortical-Synergetic has a cool description, but I don't really know how to apply it to myself. But beyond thinking styles theory I relate too much to Te-Fi to be Ti-Fe. Besides, can't see where is my Se creative.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

EIE and on that shorter version I got EIE-1Fe 

Looks like it's not too bad


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

zinnia said:


> Also, that test where you pick qualities is quite annoying... Can see how it would be useful, but damn. How others see me and how I see myself is just too disparate for it to be useful at all.


Well what did it say? Lol


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Well what did it say? Lol


Hopefully this works.

I very much disagree with the typing; however, there is a reason I considered EII and I think it is obvious why.


----------

